# GBATemp Tempmas Tree!



## rockstar99 (Dec 7, 2010)

Its that time of year again folks, simple but fun game take the tree from the poster above you an add a decoration to it then re upload the picture for the next person.The decorations must not be too big, no porn or crap like that, play cool.





I'll add mine after a few people

TrolleyDave edit :

1) Only use PNG format.
2) Only make a reserve post if you're currently editing the picture.
3) If someone has made a reserved post WAIT for them to finish before starting yours.
4) Always make sure you're using the latest picture.  We don't accept splinter cells here.
5) Anybody who skips a beat will find their post removed, so toe the line! /fascist mode


----------



## Forstride (Dec 7, 2010)

Have a Merry Minecraft Christmas!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 7, 2010)

just remember to use only .png
Do not convert to .jpg


----------



## Goli (Dec 7, 2010)

It's a me!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 7, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 7, 2010)

Creeper!


----------



## gameboy13 (Dec 7, 2010)

I adds myself.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 7, 2010)

What's christmas without the companion cube?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2010)

Or a selection of Flashcards

@ TrolleyDave (below) : Couldn't you of made an effort & made it with a transparent background ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Don't bother altering it NOW as there's already been a new picture added)

@ Everyone else: *REMINDER* - IF you ARE gonna add a picture '{RESERVE}' your spot so that anyone after will know one is coming & so they have to wait before they can make theirs, as it could end up differently


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 7, 2010)

BOOOOOOONG!


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 7, 2010)

Kittyyy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Sorry, guitar was too big =^^=, soooo  made it smaller


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 7, 2010)

{Reserved}


----------



## iFish (Dec 7, 2010)

What would Christmas be without an iPad?





EDIT
Sorry, Cannon, Didn't see your post :/

Ugh....I guess I will re-edit mine.

EDIT 2

Done


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (Dec 7, 2010)

Hasn't even gotten past page one and i already have a headache!

Someone should add Aspirin to that tree for me. Forked if i'm waiting to do it


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 7, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> This thread is sprawling out of control.....v__v
> 
> Everybody is missing posts


Not only that, the bong and IPad look fugly. I mean, huge white borders? Teh. Hell?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 7, 2010)

Ok, I've been waiting for Juanmatron to update the picture for long enough and it hasn't happened so I'm gonna reopen the slightly tidied up thread.  Before you post make sure you read the rules I added to Rockstars post.


----------



## geoflcl (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for waiting. :3


----------



## updowners (Dec 7, 2010)

Why isn't there a size limit for what you can add? The image is filling up pretty quickly already.


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 7, 2010)

Had to give a present to myself.


----------



## Law (Dec 7, 2010)

Why exactly did you resize it?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoiler











All I want for Christmas is a 3DS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too bad it won't come out 'till next year...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Can I request a new rule to ban add-ons that have opaque backgrounds?


----------



## playallday (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 8, 2010)

Had a bit of time, so I added a thing or two...


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't mind me...just OCDing...



Spoiler











EDIT: Added spoiler tag by request.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 8, 2010)

Guys your making the page slow pls put ut in spoiler its anoying


----------



## Sephxus (Dec 8, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Why exactly did you resize it?


Must have accidentally saved it with a higher resolution to accommodate my image's resolution.  I didn't even notice it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: My first post removed by a moderator.  I feel so happy.


Spoiler



Not really. I feel disappointed.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 8, 2010)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah well sorry about that, I had to remove it though because people would have added their own images to yours and so on. Next thing we know we would have to remove loads of peoples trees.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 8, 2010)

How do you people add a picture without a background? And what's "OCD'ing?"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 8, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> How do you people add a picture without a background?


What do you mean?


----------



## Paarish (Dec 8, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> How do you people add a picture without a background? And what's "OCD'ing?"



I used photoshop. I'm not sure about anyone else though.

OCD is obsessive-compulsive behaviour


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 8, 2010)

Spoiler











Sorry for the crummy quality and jpg conversion, I had to use Paint to add Sniper Cat.


----------



## Law (Dec 8, 2010)

Previous .jpg omitted


----------



## Goli (Dec 8, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can use Paint to save as .png you know.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 8, 2010)

[Reserved]
Edit: forget it then


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 8, 2010)

If anyone would be so kind to remove the white border around my picture.
I don't know how to do it in GIMP.


Spoiler


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 8, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> If anyone would be so kind to remove the white border around my picture.
> I don't know how to do it in GIMP.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



FIXED:


Spoiler


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 8, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the border around the Yoshi head. didn't notice the border around the actual pic.


----------



## Goli (Dec 8, 2010)

Shouldn't all posts after TrolleyDave's fixing post be trashed? Someone clearly messed up along the way and saved it as a .jpg first and as a .png afterwards.


Spoiler


----------



## Paarish (Dec 8, 2010)

Are we allowed to put more than one decoration?


----------



## Zerousen (Dec 8, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least post the original pic, so that people can actually fix it for you .__.


----------



## Law (Dec 8, 2010)

@Goli
Yeah, it was Gameboy13 who messed it up, but by the time anybody noticed there had already been a bunch of decorations added on to the tree.

Honestly a thread reboot is probably needed.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 8, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Shouldn't all posts after TrolleyDave's fixing post be trashed? Someone clearly messed up along the way and saved it as a .jpg first and as a .png afterwards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Paint in spanish


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 8, 2010)

somebody screws it up every year.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2010)

So.... is somebody reserving, or what's going on?


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 8, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> So.... is somebody reserving, or what's going on?



+1. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 8, 2010)

*RESTART*
gameboy13 messed up and saved it as a .jpg instead of a .png.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 8, 2010)

We're starting again? ...*sigh*
All righty then. I gotta get my 3DS back in.

Woot! I put the star of Nintendo right where it should be!






Should I put spoiler tags on this? That doesn't seem very popular in this thread...


hmmm....maybe I shouldn't have made the glow so thick...*sigh*...oh well. *leaves it the way it is*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2010)

Seemed a shame everyone else lost their presents


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Seemed a shame everyone else lost their presents so I've copied all those back on
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ehhh...
My perfectionism/OCDness is kicking in. 

That's really nice that you want to help everyone else by adding in the lost presents, but can't they add it back in themselves to the new non-jpeged tree?
There are many imperfections where you copied the presents, and in the presents themselves, the horrible jpegish messy pixels are back, which I thought we were trying to avoid by starting over again.

You did a good job, but it's not excellent...I'm sorry if this sounds a bit mean. I don't know, what does everyone else think?

P.S. I love the Donkey Kong addition! XD


----------



## Law (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah it's probably a better idea if everybody puts their own back on, there's no point copying over the jpeg artefacts along with them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

RESERVE!
RESERVE!

I'm using ineaps so I don't use the jpegs.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2010)

OK then - if you both feel that way - I'll remove it, but I'm not sure about HOW I got JPEG jaggyness - I used the picture from post #36 & THAT was a PNG

EDIT: just saw post below - OK so THAT'S why it happened - oh well guess I have to wait for ShadowSoldier to post his - Then I'll have to add mine again


----------



## Law (Dec 9, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> OK then - if you both feel that way - I'll remove it, but I'm not sure about HOW I got the JPEG jaggyness - I used the picture from post #36 & THAT'S was a PNG



the JPG is in post 7


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Law (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

>



I may have messed up, I don't see my layton hat on your tree


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 9, 2010)

resreved!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2010)

@ ShadowSoldier: try a cache 'refresh' - I THINK I may've used the same name as my last picture so you have the older version, 'cos I can see your Layton hat on RHS 2nd 'branch' down


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> @ ShadowSoldier: try a cache 'refresh' - I THINK I may've used the same name as my last picture so you have the older version, 'cos I can see your Layton hat on RHS 2nd 'branch' down









 Woah, I thought you had just reposted your old pic too, but I just refreshed my page, and :shock:


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> resreved!


Can someone add this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after this guy?


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 9, 2010)

Feel free to not use it if you think it's ugly.

*Posts merged*




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(pyrmon24 @ Dec 8 2010, 09:26 PM) *
> resreved!
> 
> Can someone add this
> ...


I could add it, where do you want it?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> I could add it, where do you want it?


Middle of tree plz and thx!


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, how about if I put so that it looks like he's leaning on the gift box with the mastersword in it?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Hey, how about if I put so that it looks like he's leaning on the gift box with the mastersword in it?


Sure


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 9, 2010)

Like it?

Take note I have only used image editing software for a day.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eee, my OCD is tingling! White border! *starts running around in circles*

I hope no one minds me fixing it. In other words. {RESERVED} Ohp. Nevermind. I'm done.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry, I just took the image he gave me and put it on there. Should haved fix'd that...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> pyrmon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure go a head


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ineap09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Thanks!

*looks up at the last image* 

Umm...did you want to keep it so that part of the cape looks like it's behind the other present? I forgot to add that in mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Oh yeah, and sorry it took so long.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 9, 2010)

I just thought that the flashcart box was in front of the regular gift box(with a mastersword in it...) and the guy was leaning on said gift box. But that's just my perception.


----------



## person66 (Dec 9, 2010)

I fixed the cape so that it was behind the box and added my own decoration

also, thanks ineap09 for getting rid of the edges, that was really annoying me


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Thank you!

2. Nice decoration! 





3. You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Woot! 50th post!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2010)

Is it my imagination or is there a blue bauble missing from the tree (see post #58)


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Is it my imagination or is there a blue bauble missing from the tree (see post #58)








 Woah, you're right!It looks like pyrmon24 took the pic from ShadowSoldier's quote instead of from Law's post. O_O


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yay! All better now! 






*LEVEL UP*
The following attributes have increased:

Blue ball +1

Halo above 3DS +1


----------



## Narayan (Dec 9, 2010)

what if members only submit what they want to add, and only one can edit the tree?


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> what if members only submit what they want to add, and only one can edit the tree?


It's more fun this way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if someone doesn't want to add their own or don't know how, they can do what KingVamp did and just post what they want added. Other tempers will jump at the chance to help.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Plus the placement of where the temper wants their present to go would be harder to explain than to do oneself thinks I. AND it would be tough for just one person. No one's on 24/7, but if you want to add something you want, you don't have to wait for that one person to come online and finally add your gift. It just seems better the way it is right now imo.


----------



## floydo (Dec 9, 2010)

Can someone please put this puppy under the tree?

http://dogpuppy.cn/dog/cute-puppy1.jpg


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2010)

Everyone likes cookies


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

Added quite alot of stuff




and i added the puppy
Dang, Ninja'd
EDIT: Fixed


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, I added what I want =). (I was actually planning to render Kirino before putting her in...but I didn't have the time today, so I just used an eraser...so her edges are probably a little fuzzy)


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2010)

I wuv my cookie


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

Forgot to add the punyman


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 9, 2010)

pffffffffffine
reserve AGAIN


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

{RESERVE} for after the reserve. (I want to fix the puppy up a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

-snip-


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sinanju yeah


----------



## Paarish (Dec 9, 2010)

[reserve] after ineap09


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2010)

reserved.

and aren't you only supposed to put one thing on the tree? It was like this last year IIRC.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 9, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> reserved.
> 
> and aren't you only supposed to put one thing on the tree? It was like this last year IIRC.



My companion cube has been replaced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i'm doing a new one


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry this took so long! (seriously my internet is so flippin' slow! I had to re-upload this 3 times before it finally went through!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






P.S. The upload doesn't tell me whether it's going to go through or not until about 5 min. of waiting for it to upload.
Amount of time editing picture: 1 minute(I had prepared it before the previous reserve was done)
Amount of time uploading picture: around 15 minutes. >_>


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

It's the glowin' dog!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

I made a .png with the glow of the dog a little bit...less xD.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> It's the glowin' dog!


It's cuteness is so great that it's tangible!
The glow of cuteness!


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I made a .png with the glow of the dog a little bit...less xD.








 You don't like the glow? T_T

I could remove it if it's really hated...it's on a separate layer than the puppy.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Narayan (Dec 9, 2010)

i can't think of anything to put around the tree. maybe... i'll just look for a cat, then maybe ineap09 can add it for me? i'm not very good at image editing

EDIT

i'll just use my own cat, ineap09 can you trim this and make it glow too?


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, there goes the sides. And, I'm fine with the glow, but I don't know about anyone else. BTW, do you guys use GIMP or Photoshop.
I use Photoshop, GIMP won't load for me.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 9, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> You don't like the glow? T_T
> I could remove it if it's really hated...it's on a separate layer than the puppy.


It's not like I don't like it (I even left just a little bit in my edited picture), but it doesn't match the rest of the images with their crispier looking edges.


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> BTW, do you guys use GIMP or Photoshop.


Paint.NET, I also use Fireworks in college.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

[RESERVE] Going to smoothen out the annoying orange's edges


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> i can't think of anything to put around the tree. maybe... i'll just look for a cat, then maybe ineap09 can add it for me? i'm not very good at image editing
> I'd love to, but I'm actually planning on going to sleep really soon(like in 5-10 min). I could do it later, but there's a lot of other tempers here that could probably help.
> 
> 
> ...


I use GIMP.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> i can't think of anything to put around the tree. maybe... i'll just look for a cat, then maybe ineap09 can add it for me? i'm not very good at image editing
> 
> EDIT
> 
> i'll just use my own cat, ineap09 can you trim this and make it glow too?


I'll add it for you on the tree, but i'm not really that good at outer glow, but i'll try.
So, [RESERVE]


----------



## prowler (Dec 9, 2010)

Also resize it because it's too big (and that objection is too big but nothing we can do about it now)
EDIT: and that cookie looks horrid there.


----------



## Paarish (Dec 9, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Also resize it because it's too big (and that objection is too big but nothing we can do about it now)
> EDIT: and that cookie looks horrid there.



I don't think this is about tidyness. Just random fun! 
And to the person who was asking earlier, I used photoshop to edit Jade into the pic.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

How's That? It's glowing a little bit more than the dog though..


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree to 30084pm, but I could resize the Objection if you really, really, really want, I think I have it as a PSD somewhere.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 9, 2010)

Damn this thread is moving fast this year.

[reserve]





Mentok sammich (from sig)
and my Hata perversion poster


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 9, 2010)

Could you keep the images in spoilers? This thread takes a long time to load.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 9, 2010)

yay! my beloved kitty is under the tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just love my kitty *hugs my cat*
who's the cute little kitty, who's the cute little kitty, you! yay! you're so fluffy, your so cute, i love you kitty!


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

Dark Blade said:
			
		

> Could you keep the images in spoilers? This thread takes a long time to load.
> That takes away some of the fun
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 9, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! That looks way better than I had thought it would have looked with a trim! Good job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



Okay, I really am going to sleep now, I swear.


----------



## Orc (Dec 9, 2010)

[save state 01]​


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

Smoothed out some edges, added a triforce and a smiley.


----------



## Orc (Dec 9, 2010)

COCKS


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> COCKS
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Oh gawd.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow the tree is going mad o.o


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

Made some minor edits to the cat, filled in some blank spots where the grass blades were.



			
				ineap09 said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used the Quick Selection tool to get rid of the grass in Photoshop.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2010)

Luigi FTW


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

I wish I had that tree in my living room right now.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 9, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> I wish I had that tree in my living room right now.


Same, and i don't want it to be big though, i wanna reach the 3DS


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

[Reserve]
Can't have luigi without mario!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2010)

You guys really need to look back to make sure no one added anything before posting a new one.  Orc's image is now lost, so you might want to either tell him, or fix the tree from when he added what he added.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> You guys really need to look back to make sure no one added anything before posting a new one.  Orc's image is now lost, so you might want to either tell him, or fix the tree from when he added what he added.








Behold the power of the Quick Selection tool.
Added a Pokeball, Mario, Blurred the cookie a little bit and added Orc's slightly disturbing image back in.


----------



## Orc (Dec 9, 2010)

Jeez.
Tempmas is for sharing. Try to add only one thing to the tree to save space for others.

Edit: Thanks to that one guy too for adding his image again so mine got skipped over. Much love, Orc.


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, you can't have luigi without mario, and Pokemon is basically a requirement for tempmas. And I did put your image back in. There's still tons of space, remember, you can overlap.
EDIT: Lol, I'm getting trashed on and praised  by the same person  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT2: I'll take requests, I don't have much to do until I got to bed in a few hours. I'm on vacation, so my time zone is different right now.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Well, you can't have luigi without mario, and Pokemon is basically a requirement for tempmas. And I did put your image back in. There's still tons of space, remember, you can overlap.


So let other people add them.  You're missing the point of this.  It's not the ron975touchesupandaddsstuffwheneverhewantsto Tree, it's the Tempmas tree.


----------



## Orc (Dec 9, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> Well, you can't have luigi without mario, and Pokemon is basically a requirement for tempmas. And I did put your image back in.


It's okay. Please remove my image. I don't feel like taking part in this year's tree haha.
I liked it more when it used to be avatar characters or stuff people made and not a just like some videogame collage. Thanks.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here. Was going to add my avatar in but then I thought the same.


----------



## testatura (Dec 9, 2010)

reserve! 

silly me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




itll be up in a minute


----------



## chyyran (Dec 9, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, if I want to add stuff , let me add it, if others want to add stuff, let them add it. If I like contributing to the tree then so be it. I'm not saying other people can't add. I'm just contributing to the tree some more. Anyways, I gotta shower and go to bed now. If you want to add something, hey add it, the more the merrier right? /enddispute


----------



## testatura (Dec 9, 2010)

here it is I cleverly added donkey behind that monkey


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2010)

ron975 said:
			
		

> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how no one added more than one thing.  This is because there isn't enough room for everyone to add more than one thing.  Obviously not every member is going to add something, but you have to think ahead.  The tree isn't huge, and the image is almost filled already.  Now do you get it?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't add more than one thing please. This hasn't even lasted a week and it's almost full..


----------



## Law (Dec 9, 2010)

edit: nevermind

edit 2: concerning "You can overlap", I'm pretty sure in the previous threads there have been rules against (partly?) covering other peoples decorations

edit 3: WildWon requested some aspirin be put on the tree, I don't see it there. Consider this a re-request.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 9, 2010)

As requested (& re-requested)






EDIT: Oh & as ShadowSoldier has said below - I don't mind my 'FlashCardCube' being overlapped, as long as you can still see the hard work I put into it [Yep - that is my own work]

(I've noticed the Xmas bow has already been 'overlapped'  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont mind if mine is overlapped if it means more people get to add things. Just don't overdo it.

I'm the Layton hat.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 9, 2010)

I can finally add mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'm the Yoshi head (obviously)


Spoiler



[titleictcha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Put the Yoshi Head in a much more logical place, like not floating in the air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anybody gonna add something from Death Note, I love that anime! (not gonna add it myself, suck at editing, and I only used Paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 9, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At first I was going to add a Pokeball, but then I decided "fuck it, I have a layton avatar, lets add a layton hat."


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2010)

ineap09 said:
			
		

> person66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,but I like the cape in the front


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 10, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ,but I like the cape in the front








 We need to fix it then! 






*Put the cape back to its original state.
**Got rid of some white lines along Anime-left guy.


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I decided to put my avatar's (Yoshi's) head in...
Offtopic: 250th post!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 10, 2010)

Could someone paste my avatar into the tree? I would but I kinda can't be arsed.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 10, 2010)

Will this do ??




It's a bit hard getting it onto the tree when you've got half yer face missing, & the avatar is quite big....
so I had to shrink it a little bit & 'cloned' parts of it to make a fuller face


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> It's a bit hard getting it onto the tree when you've got half yer face missing, & the avatar is quite big....
> so I had to shrink it a little bit & 'cloned' parts of it to make a fuller face



Why not just put it in the bottom left, shrink it a bit, it'll cover some of the puppies, but not by much.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 10, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He wanted it 'pasted into the Tree' - so that's what I tried to do


----------



## chyyran (Dec 10, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> ron975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I agree to this, but if people want to overlap anything I put in it that's not a request, sure, I contributed, and I'm happy thatt I contributed.

BTW: The Cat is pretty much the only request. I put in the annoying orange, my avatar, the awesome smiley, the pokeball and the triforce. So, you guys want to overlap, sure, just keep it visible. Please don't overlap the Mario, as my point still stands, you can't have luigi without mario. Anyways, I'm going to play MapleStory, I'll check in later.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 10, 2010)

Christmas isn't complete without the King of Pop.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 10, 2010)

I've made it but just need to upload


----------



## prowler (Dec 10, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I've made it but just need to upload


Haven't you already put something on the tree?


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 10, 2010)

o.o something escaped the ball xD


----------



## TLSS_N (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## bnwchbammer (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh Tempmas tree, oh Tempmas tree,
How... strange are all your ornaments!


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 16, 2010)

YAY!!!


----------



## Nyutan (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Tempmas!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

after 5 more people do it Im gonna ask for front page


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 25, 2010)

im sorry i just couldnt resist


----------



## Fluto (Dec 25, 2010)

AHHHH I MISSED OUT :S


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 25, 2010)

This is my first time hearing about this Tempmas Tree...so far its meh.


----------



## Necron (Dec 25, 2010)

Mushroom lol
Merry Tempmas!


----------



## Quincy (Dec 26, 2010)

ffs I missed ffin tempmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid ISP just HAD to kill my modem


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Gotta love that angelic star at the top.


----------

